# Kroil and Butches Bore Shine



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking for comments on each product or combining the two for barrel cleaning. Regards


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have spent a small fortune on rifle cleaning products... they were all snake oil. I had all my guns cleaned until all the patches came out clean. I then used "Wipeout" on each one and was astounded to the amount of crap that came out of 5 high powered rifles. I have since thrown away all the other crap I used to use.

Here is a link;
http://www.chuckhawks.com/wipe-out.htm


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

kroil is the standard in precision shooting. I clean everything except copper with it. I use 50 BMG on copper.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

I use Kroil after I JB a tube. Otherwise it's Hoppe's #9 for carbon and Sweets 7.62 for copper. I haven't had any copper fouling in a little over 200 rounds in one of my chrome lined tubes (308 @ aprox 850 rounds). I'm going to see how long I can go before accuracy starts going down hill. Hasn't happened yet.....and I'm even running naked.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The best product I have ever used is out of business. It's Answer Products Spooge. It takes out copper without damaging barrel steel. The company was out of Michigan, and I have searched for them on the net, but to no avail. I have tried Wipeout, and that is what I will go to if I can't find this product again.

I have used Kroil, but not extensively. Recently I have treated four of my rifles with Microlon Gun Juice and like SMK I am running two of those naked. They both have a couple hundred rounds through them and the copper build up is about ¼ of what it had been. The other two still prefer a coat of Moly. I think I will treat my Marlin Cowboy Action 44 mag with Gun Juice and see if the lead build up stops. I don't have much lead at all, but none would be better. I will also treat my 1885 falling block. It gets a lot of lead when I push a 300 gr Lasercast at 2300fps.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

After trying about everything, have settled on Wipe out and when finished with that, a few patches with butch's seem to clean out that last little bit.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't have any experience with kroils, but I am a big fan of Butches bore shine.

I have used Hoppes Gold, Outers, Sweets, Shooter Choice and others in the past. I can run a patch of Butches thru bore after "cleaning the barrel" with other brands- wow, watch that patch turn blue as Butches get what the others left behind. Good product, and will not harm barrel. Let it soak overnite after a good swab and leave a soaked patch in the muzzle. Turn it upside down, muzzle down on a pile of newspaper and let it work. I will repeat this as many nites as needed until a soaked overnite patch comes out clean. Outers does make a nice scent free gun oil for protecting the steel when done cleaning.

I have also tried the electronic cleaning rod method, (forget the brand name), but I sent it back after trying it out, and then a soaked patch Butches overnite still took out copper fouling the electronic method left behind!

PS.
Make sure you secure the rifle firmly when left overnite so it does not inadvertantly fall over and ding your scope. I took a small piece of plywood and cut a u shaped notch in it deep enough to fit around the stock, screwed a hook into side of the notch and used a stout rubber band to hold the gun in place and clamped it to my bench. Works great!

"Those who hammer their guns into plows will wear the yoke of tyranny"
Maximini14


----------

